# Trolling spoons and blades



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

I just recently purchased my first airbrush and have started painting some spoons. So far I have been trying to mimic known patterns to try to get the hang of it/figure out how the color lays. For me figuring out how the colors lay (ie. To use transparent, opaque, fluorescent, base coat, etc)seems to be the hardest part for me but it is getting easier. Was wondering how many others are doing the same and would like to share some of their work with me, I could you some ideas/inspiration. These are my first attempts, I think they turned out well for going in to it blind. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice job. Looks like they'll do some damage//


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those came out sweet! Great job


----------



## hookdup365 (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks great, nothing like catching fish on lures you painted yourself 

Sent from my Xoom using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been fumbling around as well...... I was able to try a few last year with some success. The biggest issue I had was the clearcoat. (The crankbait isn't finished yet) Hopefully I have gotten better at that with everyone' help on here. I will find out soon. Unfortunately though, I have the artistic talent of a third grader....... ;-) 
Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Those blades look pretty good for just starting out. There is lots of tricks to learn,but it is ffun


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Those look very nice! What were the issues you were having with the clear coat?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Last year I used Krylon or Rustolem clear. I used something from Advanced also. When I would put the blade on the clevis the clear coat would get damaged and then water would do it's magic. Soon I would have a silver blade..... 
This year I tried Devcon. The first attempt I had bubbles and it set up faster than I had expected. It was kinda thick as well. I haven't used it again yet but I will give it another shot.
I tried a sealer (epoxy) that I picked up from lurepartsonline. It ran like envirotex. I need to set up something to turn the blades with. I tried to tape them onto a box but it was leaving gooey stuff on the blades where the tape was. I was using painters tape. 

I've been given some good advise on the Devcon but would like to figure something out with the Envirotex just because.....

I have used some more Clear coat spray and am hoping to harden it a bit by heating it up a bit under a lamp. It seems to help some. I suppose only time will tell.

Always open to suggestions.....


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been using envirotex and it won't run as bad is you put a thin coat on. After a hour or 2 go back and re brush the drips. Have had good luck with it

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

That's a bummer because I have been using both rustoleum and krylon. Haven't tried to put hardware on yet. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Go get a cheap dehydrator and some PPG cut in clear or similair, lay your blades on the trays, go outside with the trays loaded with blades/spoons and spray them with two light coats, turn the dehydrator on for a couple hours around 150 degrees, the PPG needs it to be over 80 degrees for the hardener to activate. walla!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Which PPG product are you referring to? And where would I get that?
Thanks!


----------

